# 5 hp briggs carb issue



## msoldguy (May 1, 2013)

I guess this is as good a place as any to ask for some help. I have a Craftsman tiller with a 5hp B&S engine. Model # is: 135202. Type is: 0119 01. Code # is: 960102YD.
I removed and cleaned the fuel tank and carb. Unfortunately, I did not take pictures before removing tank and carb. I thought that I could remember how everything went back together, but since I had to wait about a week before starting to reassemble, I forgot how some things were supposed to go. I think that I have almost everything back right except for the spring and connecting rod that seems to attach to the governor. Can anyone out there help me find information to correctly reconnect these items? I have seen parts diagrams online, but none show how the spring and rod attach. I would attach a few pictures if I knew how. When I click on "attach image", I get a message wanting to know the URL address of the image. Heii, if I was smart enough to know that, I would probably be smart enough to figure this out on my own. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi msoldguy.....welcome to TSF!! Let's start a new thread for you.

I have an older tiller with a 5HP B&S.....I'll check the model # and see if I can get a pic of the linkage. Gonna take a few minutes because I will have to pull the air cleaner. I'll post a pic later this morning.

For posting pics:

Select "Go Advanced" (below the Quick Reply box).
Go to "Manage Attachments" and click.
Click "Upload File From Computer" and browse to the location where the pic is stored. Select the pic and upload.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Same model B&S engine.


----------



## msoldguy (May 1, 2013)

SABL: Thanks for your reply. The spring and rod that I'm having trouble with are between the carb / fuel tank and the engine. I am going to try posting some pictures; so here goes. No luck yet, but I'm trying. I give up. I can attach pictures to e-mails, but I can't do it here. My computer wants to attach the whole file that the pictures are in. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow.
I may just take the engine to a local repair shop.
Thanks again.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was afraid that is the area you needed to see. Getting a good visual at that section of the linkage is gonna take some disassembly.....:nonono:. Mine still runs fine and I'm reluctant to take it apart......:grin:. I may use it tomorrow and get my berry patch prepped for the plants that will arrive next Wednesday......school fund raiser and I naturally had to buy something from the grandkids.....:rofl:

Let us know how you get along with the tiller.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

As it has been said, good luck!

The information you are seeking is only available in Repair type manuals, which are not available for free, as far as I know.

BG


----------



## msoldguy (May 1, 2013)

SABL: Yeah, I understand about school fund raisers and grandkids. 

Basementgeek: I think you are right about B&S service manuals. However, I could probably buy a manual for what it will cost me to have work done at a local shop. I recently bought a used pressure washer with a Kohler engine that had some issues. I was able to download an owner's manual and a service manual for the Kohler engine. After $30 in parts and a couple days of tinkering, the engine runs great and cranks on the first pull. Also, a couple of months ago I bought a 93 clunker Honda 4-wheeler to tinker with. I called Honda and the service rep e-mailed an owner's manual and a service manual to me. Right now, B&S is on my BS list.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Repair manuals are a tool. Like any tool, you may have to buy one.

BG


----------



## msoldguy (May 1, 2013)

BG: Well that's true, but I wouldn't buy a complete set of tools just to get a 11/32" socket. Anyhow, the project is on hold until it warms up and the rain stops. 

msoldguy


----------

